# Buying a New Bible



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 30, 2009)

I am looking for a new Bible and was wondering the best place to purchase one.

As CalvinandHodges may have noticed while I was preaching at Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary today my NASB cover fell off while I was preaching. 

Couple of notes:

I would prefer a NKJV reference Bible, but will accept a NASB.

Any ideas?


----------



## SolaGratia (Jan 30, 2009)

For the NKJV I like this one:


Amazon.com: New King James Version Ultrathin Reference Bible : Black Genuine Leather Ultra-Thin Non-Indexed: Bible: Books


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 30, 2009)

I thought there are Cambridge Pitt Minion NKJVs now. That is what I would get.


----------



## Casey (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a Cambridge NKJV Pitt Minion. I really like it and it's the perfect size.  I think I got mine off Amazon.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 30, 2009)

That B&H one above held up much better for me than my Nelsons. But I would still get the Cambridge.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 30, 2009)

Pitt Minion definitely is the way to go, but that one will have to wait until the Tax refund comes back...


----------



## SolaGratia (Jan 30, 2009)

B&H NKJV is good for preaching since it has verse by verse format and a good size font compared to the cambridge, which does not have a verse by verse text and the font is smaller. Also, it has a great reference system.


----------



## Casey (Jan 30, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Pitt Minion definitely is the way to go, but that one will have to wait until the Tax refund comes back...


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 30, 2009)

A word of advice, Ben: if you're going to be preaching from this Bible (rather than using it for personal study and the like), do *not* get an Ultra-thin. Don't get me wrong: I bought an Ultra-thin back in college, and it's still holding together. It's a good Bible, it fits great in your hand, and it is easy to transport when you are visiting congregants. But I used to try to read from it from the pulpit, and the font is so small that my eyes actually skipped a line one time.

My eyesight has slowly diminished over the past few years. I don't need reading glasses yet (and will probably only need "cheaters"), but my advice would be to invest in a giant print Bible (For what it's worth, I use a giant print leather-bound NASB that I got for about $40 from Christianbook.com). Your eyes will thank you!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree with Tim. Get as big a Bible as you can carry easily into the pulpit.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 30, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Pitt Minion definitely is the way to go, but that one will have to wait until the Tax refund comes back...



BTW, now that you are going into the ministry, and you will have the joy of being classified as self-employed by the federal gov't and have to send in estimated taxes quarterly, get ready to kiss the American tradition of the tax "refund" bye bye!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 30, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Pitt Minion definitely is the way to go, but that one will have to wait until the Tax refund comes back...
> ...



That is funny! I was just remarking how I used to electronically file my income tax form as soon as possible in January, now I file on April 15 by mail.


----------



## JohnGill (Jan 31, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> I thought there are Cambridge Pitt Minion NKJVs now. That is what I would get.



If you're going to get the NKJV instead of the Classic AV (New Coke vs. Classic Coke  ) then definitely get the Cambridge Pitt Minion. Excellent buy and well made. Make sure you get the one with the tape tab down the spines.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 31, 2009)

Does the Pitt Minion come in a "large print" edition? I thought by definition Pitt Minion meant that it used like a 6pt font or something. I already suffer from presbyopia and small print just won't do for either use, preaching or studying.






-----Added 1/31/2009 at 02:23:20 EST-----

Also, is your current Bible not worth rebinding? That's one option.


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 31, 2009)

> *Backwoods Presbyterian Backwoods
> Puritanboard Doctor*
> 
> I would prefer a NKJV reference Bible, but will accept a NASB.



For a personal study Bible, the Thompson Chain Reference is helpful as a Scripture self-referencing tool. The genuine leather versions are well made. The type face is very readable.



> that one will have to wait until the Tax refund comes back...



The best stewardship practice is to plan toward tax refunds of your own money that are very small, by adjusting withholding allowances. That way you have the money along the way as part of your budget, and have the time value of money.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 31, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Does the Pitt Minion come in a "large print" edition? I thought by definition Pitt Minion meant that it used like a 6pt font or something. I already suffer from presbyopia and small print just won't do for either use, preaching or studying.



Better presbyopia than baptopia!


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 31, 2009)

Perhaps this is what your are looking for:

Amazon.com: The Cotton Patch Version of Matthew and John: Clarence Jordan: Books


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 31, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Better presbyopia than baptopia!



Let's see.... presbyopia = "elder eyes".... so.... baptopia = "immersed eyes"? or perhaps, "closed eyes" - you know, while going under water?


----------



## nicnap (Jan 31, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> I thought there are Cambridge Pitt Minion NKJVs now. That is what I would get.



 That's what I have...it is really nice, right out of the box. You cannot believe how supple it is.

-----Added 1/31/2009 at 10:39:08 EST-----



Marrow Man said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Pitt Minion definitely is the way to go, but that one will have to wait until the Tax refund comes back...
> ...



*DO NOT* make the mistake that I did...in the first church that I pastored, I thought to myself, "Self, you can just set aside your taxes and pay them at the end of the year..." Let's just say you *never* set aside as much as you should, and paying it all at once is *not*fun.


----------

